# Victorian Trading 2014



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever ordered any halloween *props* from here? Love to know what you thought about the quality of the props if so (don't really care about the clothing or decor at all, which I know people have commented on before). They seem a bit pricier than GR or OT. I'm liking the peeping tom guy they have.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've never ordered any of the props. I don't know if I ever knew they had props. I could seriously spend way too much money there. I shouldn't have even opened it. I love their Christmas stuff too.

The window peeper looks like another prop I've seen, maybe an Oriental Trading one, but half size.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I've never ordered any props. It looks like they've expanded their offering this year. I like the icy light garland. That could do double duty for Halloween and Christmas.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok love this now I need a second job LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I haven't ordered props but have been happy with what I have ordered from them. I'm willing to pay a bit more for better quality.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I had to have this...of course, I could have bought a ton of the other stuff, too...if I wanted to become my dh's corpse bride...lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I guess I'll be the tester for props from them. I checked their site and a week or so ago the Peeping Thomas was shipping after 8/25 and now it's showing not til after 9/30. ugh! 

My delay pushed my delivery out, suspect they only order a small amount and then place reorders when they need to but who knows. Didn't want to risk missing this halloween should I decide to use him this year so placed my order. Used a Retail Me Not code (24879) for $2 shipping so saved a few dollars there. 

I really liked the looks of Peeping Thomas' face. Reminds me very much of the GR and OT prop faces like Victoria, Helsa, Madame Misery, so he should fit in. Depending on what he really looks like in total, I was thinking I might be able to make a full-sized prop out of him, giving me another guy to keep GR Stone Man company. 

I'll post a photo or two of him when he arrives but that's so late in the season. Unfortunately it may not help anyone decide on him but you'll get an idea of their props.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> View attachment 205364
> 
> 
> I had to have this...of course, I could have bought a ton of the other stuff, too...if I wanted to become my dh's corpse bride...lol.


Let us know how it is when u get it


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I probably should stop by their factory discount store. I live just a few miles from them. Never can tell what they'll have in there.


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh my gosh, thank you SO much for posting this! THEY DELIVER TO AUSTRALIA!!! *happy dance* I'm doing an order as I type this... Yay! I just bought this guy and I'm planning to put a hat on him to use him as a display item rather than a candle holder. A few other things too, but I'm particularly happy with that as you just can't get that sort of thing here. Most decorations that make it to Aus are the cheap Chinese type, tacky and cheery but not really scary.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Love that guy !! Now I will have to check things out.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The little pumpkin guy looks a bit on the homicidal side I must have somehow missed him when I was looking through the items. Glad that they ship to your country so you can get something far better than the cheap-looking crap, Download.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

They have some unique items. thank you for posting the link.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> View attachment 205364
> 
> 
> I had to have this...of course, I could have bought a ton of the other stuff, too...if I wanted to become my dh's corpse bride...lol.


it came today and it is just lovely. It really has depth when lit. I'm glad I spent that $15!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe they have added some new halloween items. I'm liking the Sir I.M. Wise Owl/Man bronze-like resin bust. His backstory could be that a witch turned him into an owl man hybrid. Nice piece. They also have their Beloved toe pincher coffin on sale. Would make a nice container. 


Here's a link to the owl bust -- http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/50-sr-5024887/107100/sir-i-m-wise

I can tell waiting for my Peeping Thomas window prop is going to be torturous for me. Still so far off. Hope they get restocked sooner and can send out before the promised time.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't get Peeping Thomas out of my mind... I may NEED him. lol Says 49 inches? I signed up for their codes, we'll see if I get one that puts me over the edge to take the bite. Please post what you think of him, when you get him!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not surprised you are finding yourself with a thing for Thomas Hallow's Eve. I found his look haunting and kept thinking about him until I broke down and just ordered him.

I saw that the ship date on him was now listed for August sometime instead of end of September so called them. The customer service rep said she thought it would come in sooner than what was on my order timeframe and I would probably get him around mid-September but no guarantees at this point. 

I'm assuming the measurement for him would include tip of his skeleton hands above his head to the base of his clothing below his neck area. 

BTW I did a search for "Victorian Trading coupons" and used the $2 shipping coupon that Retail Me Not had listed. There was a free ship code that had expired days before I placed my order but no biggie since it only would have saved me an extra $2.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Ghost of Spookie, he's certainly "haunting me". lol There's another $2 ship code out now...I'm thinking he would be cool peering out from our second story window in our hallway. I put flameless candles in all the windows and thought he'd look good with the candle underneath him...Our lots are on the small side, so I think he will be visible from the road...in our subdivision, I have a rep I need to keep up. lol  Just trying to budget what I'm going to get between maybe him and Grandin Road this year.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I frequently order from this company but have never bought props. This is the first year I've seen actual large props from them. I am almost always happy with my purchases. I do have to say the few things I returned were jewlery. I got the witches cameo that is $9.99 and it was very light weight and not nearly as nice as the picture. I also got the wolf in the moon necklace. I hated it. I have orderd books, prints, pictures, lamps, costumes etc...and been very happy. 

Also last year I got those large apothocary jars and they do not come with labels. They are just solid clear glass.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Booswife02, can I ask about their sales or codes? Do they have % off sales? I'm wanting to hit the trigger on him, but all I can find is a $2 shipping code. Wondering if that's as good as it gets. Appreciate your feedback on the company, as I had never heard of them before. But, I'm just smitten with Peeping Thomas. lol


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I have ordered several items from VTC and never been disappointed. I am coveting this for my kitchen:

SCREECH & MR. MOON TABLE LIGHT
#80 HA 8024855


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It's hard to get promo codes for VTC. Sometimes they have free shipping but rarely. They do have great clearance prices though.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

StacyN I love that moon and kitty. You can't beat VTC for vintage type items.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> I frequently order from this company but have never bought props. This is the first year I've seen actual large props from them. I am almost always happy with my purchases. I do have to say the few things I returned were jewlery. I got the witches cameo that is $9.99 and it was very light weight and not nearly as nice as the picture. I also got the wolf in the moon necklace. I hated it. I have orderd books, prints, pictures, lamps, costumes etc...and been very happy.
> 
> Also last year I got those large apothocary jars and they do not come with labels. They are just solid clear glass.


I ordered the Poison Apothecary Jars a few years ago and love them. I was worried that the glass would be too thin and break easily. I've also ordered some small lamps from them in the past as well. I'm on their mailing list and received their Fall Sneak Peek catalog about 2 weeks ago, which lists Early Bird Special discount prices on many of their autumn selections. They do have great clearance prices.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

That moon and black cat are on my wish list! I've ordered lots of things from VTC over the last few years and have always been very happy with everything I've purchased.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)

One of my favorite catalogs to get every year is the VTC halloween edition. So beautiful!


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

I bought the spider stockings- they're very nice!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> StacyN I love that moon and kitty. You can't beat VTC for vintage type items.


I have the Beistle honeycomb cut out of it and I LOVE the image. I so need to buy that lamp!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had the immortal Romance CD in my cart and checked Google play before check out and it's on there! Yay


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I'm probably going to take the plunge and just order him!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

According to Victorian Trading's website Peeping Thomas is suppose to ship after Friday 9/5. The date has changed from late September to 9/1 and now 9/5. Really keeping my fingers crossed it goes out any day now. Hallow's Eve did you end up ordering him too?


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie, YES I did!!! Soooo excited to get him. My plan is put him in our hallway window with a battery candle (I put them in all the windows starting Oct. 1st) underneath him. They need to get him sent out already!


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was just looking for this thread to see if anyone had gotten their order for Peeping Thomas. I ordered him and Volatile Violet and now both ship dates have changed again to 9/8. I'm really not liking this pattern here, I hope they ship soon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh crap you're right, 9/8 now. Well that's only a few more days. It's not like I need it now just am excited to see it since ordering back in July. From having spoken with someone who owns a halloween store, I've been told you get promised dates on stuff and many times they get changes in shipping dates so they hate to do pre-orders unless they feel the company will really come through. Here's hoping Peeping Thomas doesn't become the GR Villafane pumpkin replica wait of 2014 for us. 

It's good to know I'm not alone waiting. Thomas' face looks so haunting online I 'm hoping he's going to be worth the wait.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I called them this a.m. even though the site as of this a.m. Is saying shipping after 9/8 (today). The CS person said their shipment of Thomas has been shipped to them. They have a truck coming in this afternoon but don't know if it is on it yet. If not she said to check back later in the week. Thought I'd pass on the info. She said it's been a popular item for halloween this year.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie, thanks for the update. Glad I went ahead and ordered him. Hope he was on that truck!


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone get any updates? Shipping date on the site is now after 9/12


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Unlike GR who is pretty good about sending out updates by email, I have never received one from this company. This is my first time ordering from them. As I posted yesterday, the CS lady said if it didn't come in on yesterday's truck, she said to check back later in the week. I guess we're waiting for the next truck which I take is on the 12th.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Unlike GR who is pretty good about sending out updates by email, I have never received one from this company. This is my first time ordering from them. As I posted yesterday, the CS lady said if it didn't come in on yesterday's truck, she said to check back later in the week. I guess we're waiting for the next truck which I take is on the 12th.


I agree GR is much better about their updates. This is my first time ordering too so I wasn't sure if they send any updates or if maybe some went out for anyone who ordered earlier. Fingers crossed for the 12th.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I will agree, Victorian Trading Co. is far from lightning-fast with the shipping; I ordered something on the 6th that has not yet shipped. 

However, in other news, I FINALLY got around to getting one of their yearly Fall offerings: the "Vampira" pendant. I have been wanting this for a year or two now, and decided to get her before she flittered off into the night forever. An added plus: even though she is expensive for her size, she is European made, I think this piece is actually from Holland. 

Anyhoo! She is small but oh-so-cute. I love her. The body is matte and the wings are shiny.










This is sold as pendant only, you'll need your own chain. Luckily most women own multiples. I got mine back in the eighties when sterling stuff was cheap as chips. 

Only downside [aside from her size, she could be a little bigger IMO]: they put the .925 stamp right over her butt?!! Seriously, what is up with that. I don't like that. 










I would buy the earrings too, if they had one chance in a million of being seen underneath my considerable amount of hair. But overall this pendant is a win, I am glad I got her.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got a candle holder for my fortune teller area from them. It's very nice, and the shipping was prompt.
By the way, that Peeping Thomas...Does he look a bit familiar to anyone besides me?














The nose is a bit blunter but there's a resemblance there!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool witchy stuff!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ooojen, that is hilarious! Gotta say the eyebrows are even similarly shaped. Now I'm going to be thinking of him as Peeping Thomas Bowie...how warped! ....like a song in my head I can't forget... This is Ground Control to Peeping Tom, you've really made them afraid....This is Peeping Tom to Ground Control, i've stepped outside the door, and I'm floating in a most peculiar way....oh no, what have you done to me?!...


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

ooojen said:


> I got a candle holder for my fortune teller area from them. It's very nice, and the shipping was prompt.
> By the way, that Peeping Thomas...Does he look a bit familiar to anyone besides me?
> View attachment 213980
> View attachment 213981
> ...


That is sheer freakin' GENIUS, ROTFLMAO


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

wickedwillingwench, thanks a lot, as if I'm not in enough trouble already, you have to go and show me all these fantastic things. I'll be sleeping on the couch for weeks to come. 

ooojen, I never would have picked that out, but you are so right. He's a regular David Bowie.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

scareme said:


> ooojen, I never would have picked that out, but you are so right. He's a regular David Bowie.


Quite a resemblace, for sure, but Bowie is still slightly more creepy


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Quite a resemblace, for sure, but Bowie is still slightly more creepy


You're right, I wouldn't want either one peeking in my window. lol


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

David Bowie can peep into MY windows anytime!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Good News guys! The Peeping Thomas was on the 9/12 truck apparently as I got an email today saying mine was being shipped out. I won't be able to check tracking until tomorrow probably so don't know yet when I'll have mine (some of you might get yours before me depending on how close to them you are) but if no one posts a photo before I get mine I'll be sure to put one up.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Received shipping notice, as well! Can't wait!


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Me too, me too!!!!  Fed ex says he will be here Wed!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lucky you Jezebel!...maybe you'll be first to post a photo and review. Just checked my tracking after giving it a day, and found out mine was sent USPS not FedEx and the post office doesn't have it in their system yet. Great. Why does that not surprised me. Out of curiosity, Jezebel does it say on your FedEx info where the Toms are being sent from? If mine was mailed Priority I guess these days the Post Office is saying 2-day delivery.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Lucky you Jezebel!...maybe you'll be first to post a photo and review. Just checked my tracking after giving it a day, and found out mine was sent USPS not FedEx and the post office doesn't have it in their system yet. Great. Why does that not surprised me. Out of curiosity, Jezebel does it say on your FedEx info where the Toms are being sent from? If mine was mailed Priority I guess these days the Post Office is saying 2-day delivery.


It was shipped from Lenexa, KS. I'm in NY, are you close to KS? I've had that issue with USPS. It takes forever to show up and then when tracking info finally does show up, it's being delivered the next day. So hopefully you get yours soon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jezebel82 said:


> It was shipped from Lenexa, KS. I'm in NY, are you close to KS? I've had that issue with USPS. It takes forever to show up and then when tracking info finally does show up, it's being delivered the next day. So hopefully you get yours soon!


Thanks for the info. No I'm opposite coast from you so you'd think maybe around the same time. I was so frustrated by USPS, checked all weekend for a scheduled delivery date and they didn't update the number until this a.m. only to say something like they just got the info and doesn't really mean anything yet. It's no wonder the post office who you'd think would have computerized tracking all worked out is in financial trouble. I absolutely dread getting a notice from a store saying they use FedEx and USPS (SmartPost). The items arrive but I really Never know when to look for them and with so many people experiencing stolen stuff off their porches, it's frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK so get this, finally got some tracking info from my package on the USPS website. Everything from arriving at my local Post office, sorting and out for delivery at 11:10 am Monday, 9/15, is listed. Apparently it's _still_ out for delivery. We checked our mailbox area and porch and nothing. They never finished the tracking, in other words it doesn't say it was actually delivered, so who knows where it is right now. This method of delivery is sadly lacking. The tracking never followed it across the country, suddenly all info from my local area was posted (never any mention of where the pkg originated!), and not delivered. This happens to me so many times and I just can't ever count on using this service with any certainty. Keep your fingers crossed for me that it shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well after riding around a mail truck apparently all day yesterday and most of today, Rocketman, er, Thomas arrived. I'm very happy with my Victorian Trading Co. purchase. I was impressed by the fact he was double boxed (both nice, sturdy quality boxes). The box he comes in is pretty compact. I was surprised when I opened the box to find a pole laying on top. After taking him out, apparently he also comes with a half body stand. I must have missed that in the description. Nice for setting him up on a table or whatever! 




























He has light gauzy material clothing (creepy cloth in black and unbleached) and also a liner of what I'd call landscape fabric. Nothing high quality but he makes up for it in looks. His hat is a heavier felt-like material. His face is very similar to the GrandinRoad or Oriental Trading's plastic mask material. His hair is kind of light and frizzy but didn't bother me. Each of his skeleton hands has a suction cup (removable) which seemed to hold onto glass pretty well when I tested it, although I didn't set him up on glass to test his holding strength for any length of time. His arms are kind of posable wire covered with fairly thin foam. Skinny as all. No one will say he is muscular for sure!

I didn't have the time to set him up inside my car looking out for you guys, so just grabbed these two photos of him outside while holding him up.

















You probably can tell from the photos that my guy has a blemish on the nose. There was a noticeable smudge in the middle of his nose that I wiped off with a damp cloth _after_ taking the photos, but there is also a small, dark, thin-lined scratch on the side of his nose I left alone figuring maybe it might be the mask beneath the paint so didn't want to make it worse. He also has a slight dent on his right side upper cheek. Both are pretty insignificant to me, so he's a keeper. I was expecting a gauzy material to keep his weight down so overall he was pretty much what I expected. I do love his look and am pleased despite his proclivity for staying out all night riding around the neighborhood!


Even though he is basically a torso/head prop, I think from the above two photos you could add legs to him fairly easily and turn him into a full-sized prop.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, he's great-- even creepier in your photos than in Victorian Trading Co's (If slightly less Bowiesque)! He does indeed look like a good companion for GR's figures.
Thanks for the review and photos!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oooh, i want a peeper now!


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

He is awesome, super creepy!!! Thanks for posting the pics, can't wait to get mine later today!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I won't get a chance to try this out until I start to pull out halloween but I'm thinking many of these props probably have same/similar sized poles and his torso could be added to another standing prop's full length poles perhaps. Positioned inside at a window looking out though you'd never know he was pant-less! I know some of you guys put your GR props outside but so far I've kept them more for window dressing. For $49 there's lots of ways to work around his legless situation.

Be sure to look for coupons from VTC either on product or shipping. I frequently check out the RetailMeNot site for store coupons. Got my $2 shipping coupon for him when I ordered.

BTW did anyone order that headless bride from them? Kind of curious to see how she turns out.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I got a candle holder for my fortune teller area from them. It's very nice, and the shipping was prompt.
> By the way, that Peeping Thomas...Does he look a bit familiar to anyone besides me?
> View attachment 213980
> View attachment 213981
> ...


LOL! I have to laugh! He does resemble David Bowie, but what I thought of as soon as I saw him was how similar he looked to Tim Curry in the movie "The Worst Witch"! Ha ha ha ha ha!

I'm not the best at posting photos, but here's a link to his AWESOME solo during the movie - 

http://www.rockymusic.org/showvideo/a514e707aa68265788634494cd24cd12.php

By the way, if you haven't seen The Worst Witch, you really, really should! It's hysterically bad, but in a good way! 

The pictures of Peeping Thomas make me want one!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, I ordered my peeping Thomas when there was nothing posted about delays in shipping/etc. on his page . Now shipping date of June 30 2015. I ordered other things and it wasn't until I contact VC that they shipped my other items, but never commented on Thomas. Had to write them again asking what was up with my Peeping Guy, and was my order put in with in-stock merchandise or am I falling into the 2015. Oye. I want my creepy guy! 

Glad to see the pictures of him though.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Y'all are enablers!!!! I love sooooooo much this company has!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> Well, I ordered my peeping Thomas when there was nothing posted about delays in shipping/etc. on his page . Now shipping date of June 30 2015. I ordered other things and it wasn't until I contact VC that they shipped my other items, but never commented on Thomas. Had to write them again asking what was up with my Peeping Guy, and was my order put in with in-stock merchandise or am I falling into the 2015. Oye. I want my creepy guy!
> 
> Glad to see the pictures of him though.



OMG, just looked at Thomas' page and am shocked by the shipping after 6/30/15 date now!! Who would place an order that far our with them and tie up their available credit amount for that length of time! You must have been floored to see it. Let us know how they respond to your question. What date did you order him on and do you recall the ship date given at that point? If I recall correctly, I missed the "shipping after 8/25" timeframe on their site when I placed my order and think it said " shipping after 9/30". And then saw the website show an 8/25 date again sometime after placing my order. Believe that's when I called hoping they got better info on delivery to them from the mfgr. and that I might get my Thomas before the end of September, which I did on 9/16. Not sure if that's of any help. 

If you look at the photo of the side of my box when it came, it said it was Box 48 of 872 _or_ Box 493 of 872 (handwriting not clear) of their order number that was placed. I ordered mine back at the end of July. If they sold out all 872 of their Thomas', he was as popular as they said when I spoke to them by phone a while back checking on my ship date. I do think they could have better communications with customers.

So what happened to the other Thomas' that were ordered and were being shipped? Did you guys get them and how were they?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Beats me, but whomever returned the Freda's Fright Light, thank you. I purchased it at a discount from the outlet store at their office / warehouse. 

This is the witch head Pumpkinrot designed for Primitives by Kathy and had been on my list for sometime.

The gf noticed it today.

I'm in trouble.

It was worth it.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Yay! I got a response back. They just got their order in and it will ship next week. Spookie, I ordered it on the 16th of this month. Under the product page it had no estimate ship date, so I assumed it was in stock. When I saw the 2015 of June date today, I just about died. But, I'm happy I made it in under this shipment. Excited now!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Good to hear Red Hallows. Sound like you squeeked in under the end of the last of their inventory for this year. Guess anyone who has held off has missed out. I was actually hoping there might be some left over for clearance so I might have an extra one on hand but doesn't look like that will happen. Please post your Tom when he arrives.


----------

